# My Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup*

Hey guys, thought I'd finally post up some pics of my project. I'm nearly finished, just doing the fine tuning.


























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









UPDATE!
Well boys and girls, I've finally got some fairly decent progress on the rebuild. For those not in the know. Version 1.0 of this setup came to an abrupt in October 2005, when an intake valve jumped ship and caused all mayhem. As I have mentioned, and as the pictures will reiterate, the motor I was using was sold to me as 100, 000 KM mileage, but must have had the odometer reset @ 300, 000 because the internals look like [email protected] All in all, I was pretty impressed we got so much performance out of a 400,000KM motor.
G Tech'd it at
0-60 - ~6.9 to 7.2seconds
I believe it acheived 136whp from a couple runs on the G Tech
This is how the head looked.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Said valve:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Piston:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And a main bearing worn down to Copper. 100k my ass.








Now for something positive. New block and head. Block only had 60, 000km but had hydrolocked. Completely rebuilt the bottom end using 16v pistons for some extra compression. 
Head is in the process of a tasty rebuild. I'm porting it myself. I will be using HD valve springs, aswell as titanium retainers, and new highflow undercut VALVES.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Hope that satisfies some of you until next time. There is another days work left on the head, then its off to the machine shop. More to come.



_Modified by deadbolt at 1:31 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

flatslides badass what size?


----------



## jschlappi82 (Jan 9, 2004)

How can you adjust the fuel-mixture with this type of carbs?
They came straight of a motorcycle, that motorcycle doesn't need the same amount of fuel as a 1800 16v, does it?
Or is it more air-> more fuel?
Can you build just any 4x carbs on a car?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (jschlappi82)*

GREAT WORK!!
Please post every details available for the forum. 
Although me research isn't finished, I have a _very_ similar application under construction








Once again nice work - congratulations http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (jschlappi82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jschlappi82* »_How can you adjust the fuel-mixture with this type of carbs?

carbs are easily adjustable with jets

_Quote »_that motorcycle doesn't need the same amount of fuel as a 1800 16v, does it?

the carbs are jetted for more fuel

_Quote »_Or is it more air-> more fuel?

Both. That's the best part about it all.

_Quote »_Can you build just any 4x carbs on a car?

Considering the intake runner length - YES







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

hey you left me out what mm are they seeing as there is no butterfly and the size isnt comparable to a side draft setup


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_flatslides badass what size?

Acutally, these aren't flatslides!

_Quote, originally posted by *jschlappi82* »_How can you adjust the fuel-mixture with this type of carbs?

Jets adjust the amount of fuel added at idle, and under load. There are adjustment screws on this particular set of carbs for leaning and enrichment purposes.


----------



## 88_8vturbo (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (deadbolt)*

I've been looking into this...
So the diaphragm carbs do work!
What bike are they from?
I work at a suzuki dealership, and these are all over the parts room!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

now im dissapointed bah but still really cool


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (88_8vturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88_8vturbo* »_I've been looking into this...
So the diaphragm carbs do work!
What bike are they from?
I work at a suzuki dealership, and these are all over the parts room!









I only know that they are Mikuni's







no other markings or numbers on them.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

very nice. Bike carbs are quite different from the "standard" Weber DCOE and Mikuni PPH carbs. They don't choke down the same way. ie, my Mikuni's have a 44mm barrel, but have 32mm chokes in them. 
Very neat, I'd be interested to see what kind of power you make. What else is done to the engine?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup (deadbolt)*

really cool!


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup (deadbolt)*

Looks sharp.
What kind of intake manifold is on there?


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup (chickenfriend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenfriend* »_Looks sharp.
What kind of intake manifold is on there?

thanks!
It is a custom intake manifold that we fabricated. I work at a place called JS Performance in B.C., Canada


----------



## sicks (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup (deadbolt)*

those are CVs.. (someone said flatslides). very clean. let us know how the CVs run.. i'm curious myself. as i was goin' to mount some 40mm mikuni BST40s... (canadian gsxr 1100)


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup (deadbolt)*

Very cool!


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

Over the weekend, she dropped two valves sitting at idle. Time to rebuild.


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (deadbolt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadbolt* »_






















Over the weekend, she dropped two valves sitting at idle. Time to rebuild.

How does that happen??


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

bust a retainer or spring failure could have been a few things


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Big Dac With Fries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Dac With Fries* »_How does that happen??

really bad luck


----------



## freeky8v (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (deadbolt)*

wow, great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (freeky8v)*

rebuild indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dropped 2 valves? Binded valve springs maybe?


----------



## KRamos (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (the12for12)*

So this is running on Carbs, does anyone know if there is any way to make the same carbs run with FI?


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (KRamos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KRamos* »_So this is running on Carbs, does anyone know if there is any way to make the same carbs run with FI?

Carbs and FI don't mix. You either run with carbs, or get FI throttle bodies. But to just use a carburetor bodies as the throttles and then mount injectors and have a EFI system? That's wonky.


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (RaceJetta)*

Just a quick update guys,
Turns out the motor which I was lead to believe had 102, 000 kms, has signs of way higher mileage on the pistons and bearings. Pulled it apart today and came to the sad realization I was lied to.
If it never dropped a valve, it was sure to blow up sooner or later.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (deadbolt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadbolt* »_
If it never dropped a valve, it was sure to blow up sooner or later.

true enough.
What's the next metal recipe in order?


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (the12for12)*

Interesting


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (chickenfriend)*

CV's should fuel themselves pretty well on their own. They messure the difference in pressure across their internal slide (in other words cfm/hp) and fuel accordingly. I believe you'd have to set up the idle jets and balance the carbs, and maybe rejet to get more fuel up top (if your making more power then the main jet can provide fuel for), but outside of that I think you don't need to do much with these carbs.
Another advantage is that because they have both a slide and a butterfly, when you slam open the throttle, the slide moves up slowly and progressively so as not to stall the air flow. Kinda like the second servo controlled butterfly most new FI bikes have.
Thats my theory anyway. I hope it pans out. I'm building a balanced 3A with a ported ABA head on it with CV's (don't know what to do for ignition yet).


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

whatever happenned to this?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (urogolf)*

New block was assembled on monday, now he's working on the head. Should be back up and running soon. Using 16v pistons to bump the ABA's compression.


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

bump for some updates


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (deadbolt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (dohc)*

i need some info from you


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 ABA Mikuni setup (deadbolt)*

Update:
Engine is almost fully assembled, just waiting for a couple small pieces and she will be back in the car. 








































getting excited again...


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

back from the dead glad to see its almost back on the road


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Car's running, here are a few videos and a pic!









http://www.bcvwdrivers.ca/hosted/pat/rev1.avi 
http://www.bcvwdrivers.ca/hosted/pat/rev2.avi


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

install looks really clean awesome to hear it, try not to blow anything up this time


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_try not to blow anything up this time

it blew itself up last time!!!


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (deadbolt)*

Did you have to monkey with the carbs at all to get it running?
How is it throughout the rev range?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (deadbolt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadbolt* »_it blew itself up last time!!!









sure it did







jk good luck with it


----------



## RiegerGTB1.8t (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (deadbolt)*

wow sounds sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_Did you have to monkey with the carbs at all to get it running?
How is it throughout the rev range?

yah, there is a fair deal of "monkeying" necessary. Luckily I know a very proficient mechanic who knows a great deal about carbs, so that has helped me.
http://www.jsperformance.ca 

It is great throughout the rev range. It has a very decent amount of torque, and a very linear feel of acceleration. I'm using a fairly streetable cam, so its a great compromise between drivability and stupidly fun performance.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (deadbolt)*

motor status?
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## deadbolt (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (the12for12)*

Hey guys, motor was running extremely well as I was breaking it in. Seemed to be loosening up feeling more and more power with each day I drove it. Until....








the 16v pressure plate twisted off! This brings me mixed feelings, as on the one hand, it forces me to buy an upgraded($$) pressure plate, and on the other I have an 8v that kills 16v pressure plates in just 2 weeks








I am in the process of finding the right clutch disc, as I must upgrade that aswell. Very exciting car to drive, unfortuneatly it will not be my daily driver after the clutch upgrade, for this vehicle is just a big toy








Hope to get a 1/4 mile time and perhaps some dyno numbers by the end of the summer.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (deadbolt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadbolt* »_the 16v pressure plate twisted off! This brings me mixed feelings, as on the one hand, it forces me to buy an upgraded($$) pressure plate, and on the other I have an 8v that kills 16v pressure plates in just 2 weeks









Looks like the bands broke? Take your pressure plate to a clutch shop, and have them rebuild your pressure plate with extra bands. I run an OEM sachs PP with extra bands on it (like the one the whole thing is dangling from) works great. Road racing with it for a while, not a single problem with it if it has extra bands. Only one band... no good pressure plate doesn't even last 2 weekends.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

its pretty common to double strap high hp vr6 clutches from my experience with my old car. 
However I have a built pp and 4 puck in my rabbit with an aba bottom and built solid lifter head I prefer the heavier feel and grab of the better clutch and pp.


----------

